# Advice on First DSLR



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi guys,
I am looking for some advice on buying my first DSLR camera,
I dont have a high budget only around £300,
And as a novice i was looking for some advice on which DSLR to buy,
I have my eye on 2 cameras what come in the price range,
Canon Eos 1100D and the Nikon D3100,
I know absolutley nothing at all about these cameras but i am wanting to learn,
After looking some sites are saying the nikon doesnt come with an auto focus lens and the canon does, 
What would get me good results and ease of use just starting out,
And that will get better with more advanced use ?
Thanks in advance for any advice.

Liam.


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Both are very good cameras and you won't go wrong with either as a first DSLR.
The best thing to do would be to try out each one. The will both have a different feel, different menu structures, weights, etc. Which one feels best in your hands and which do you feel more comfortable operating?

I started out with a Canon EOS 350D, which was the entry level camera at the time and have now acquired a 40D body - pretty old school by todays standards but still more than enough camera for me. The kit lenses that come as part of a package are good to begin with but if you get more serious, expect to invest in some more glass - this is where it starts getting fun/expensive.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

If you can afford the initial outlay, go for the Nikon d3200 and claim the £30.00 cash back. Overall cost after you get that will be £299 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007VBGT...de=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B007VBGTX8

Any modern DSLR will grow with you as you become more experienced. Once you decide what kind of photography subjects you're into, you'll be able to chose appropriate lenses and accessories as you go.

One thing I would say, is that a tripod is a very useful piece of kit and should be a "must buy" item. But take your time, do a bit of research and save up for a decent one. You can get a suitable one for around £100, but it's easy to waste more than that by buying something cheap or too heavy and having to re-buy something suitable later.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Go to a store and try both in your hands and use the menus/controls and find which one is more comfortable/natural for you to use.

They are pretty much equivalent however, having owned both Canon and Nikon I preferred the Nikon. The kit lens Nikon offers is also better than Canon's offering which is pretty poor. Downside is Nikon glass is more expensive than Canon's, you get cheap 'L' glass but Nikon only offer the best at the pro range - which you may never buy that anyway!


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

After looking around the web and youtube,
And comments on here, i think its going to be the Nikon D3100 that i will go for,
Seems to be the right choice i hope,
Dont want to jump in just yet an buy something i will regret,
Are there any major advantages with the D3100 over the 1100D, exept more megapixels ?
I have had a swift try of the 1100D in jessops and it was very plasticky,
But never even thought about the D3100 when i was in.
Thanks.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Find best deal on the Nikon D3200.*


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

I took the plunge with the Canon 1100D about 6 months ago and was relatively happy with the shots I was getting until on advice I bought a 50mm EF f1.8 and the difference is amazing, much better than the packaged lens


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

DL3200, But you can get some bargains on the D3100 just now with some twin lens deals.
I almost had a 3200 for Christmas, until my dad offered me the use of his Canon 600D anytime I want, so money saved for me (well my wife as she was buying it !)
I looked and researched for ages, I felt that the 3200 was the best entry level DSLR, but the 3100 is quite a bit cheaper !


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

james_death said:


> *Find best deal on the Nikon D3200.*


http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/Nikon/Nikon-Digital-SLRs/Nikon-D3200-+-18-55mm-VR-Lens

That's how I came up with my Amazon link earlier :thumb:

OP, If you can stretch the extra £30 or so, do it. I can't remember off the top of my head, but I'm sure the 3200 is a worthwhile bump up in functionality/features (articulating screen being one iirc).

Have a google for comparisons between the 3100 and 3200


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Have you thought about a bridge camera first Then move to a dslr?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Bought this one myself and use it for work. Delivery took around 6 days only downside with the free delivery I guess. But well worth the wait when it arrived.
HTH Gordon.
http://www.eglobaldigitalstore.co.uk/nikon-d3200-18-55mm-vr-lens-digital-slr-camera.html


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

alan hanson said:


> Have you thought about a bridge camera first Then move to a dslr?


Yeah i had a fujifilm HS20EXR, but got rid of it, im no pro by any means but the pics that it took were diabolical,
Suppose it could of been down to the user :wall:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

What I would suggest is go to a shop and hold both of them.
Whichever one feels the best for you should be the one you buy


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

m1pui said:


> http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/Nikon/Nikon-Digital-SLRs/Nikon-D3200-+-18-55mm-VR-Lens
> 
> OP, If you can stretch the extra £30 or so, do it. I can't remember off the top of my head, but I'm sure the 3200 is a worthwhile bump up in functionality/features (articulating screen being one iirc).
> 
> ...


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

caledonia said:


> Bought this one myself and use it for work. Delivery took around 6 days only downside with the free delivery I guess. But well worth the wait when it arrived.
> HTH Gordon.
> http://www.eglobaldigitalstore.co.uk/nikon-d3200-18-55mm-vr-lens-digital-slr-camera.html


Would you recommend that website? Theres some great deals on there!

Just saw they are a Hong Kong company..... Was there anything to pay to customs?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Liam_89 said:


> Yeah i had a fujifilm HS20EXR, but got rid of it, im no pro by any means but the pics that it took were diabolical,
> *Suppose it could of been down to the user* :wall:


I think so :lol:

http://www.flickr.com/groups/fujihs20exr/


50-50 Back Flip by snkoigi, on Flickr


DSCF4762 by sreejith sivarama pillai, on Flickr


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

m1pui said:


> I think so :lol:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/groups/fujihs20exr/
> 
> ...


Jees, could never get pics nowhere near that on my hs20 lol,
Oh well hope i have better luck and learn more with a DSLR


----------



## scotty44 (Aug 21, 2008)

The D3200 is a good bit of kit, just remember the better the lens the better the picture...
There are some good lenses out for the Nikon  go for the VR is you can!
I have just had the D5200 with the 18-55 VR but went out and bought the a 55-200 VR lens too, my main goal is the 70-200 but at £800+ it will have to wait a few months,
If your new to DSLR then I might have a PDF of the dummies guide for the D3000's if you want a peek....
If you go and import one the chances are you will be hit with import tax


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

I may look at the D3200 aswell,
Yeah i am totally new to DSLR and havent got the first clue where to start,
So any literature is more than a welcome start


----------



## scotty44 (Aug 21, 2008)

PM sent mate :thumb:


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

@scotty44... Any chance you could send me on that guide too? Some of my family have the d3100.


----------



## scotty44 (Aug 21, 2008)

rkelly113 said:


> @scotty44... Any chance you could send me on that guide too? Some of my family have the d3100.


Sent 3000's (and 5000's by mistake lol ) :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

All a camera body will do is record the image to the sensor to the card.

The quality of the glass conveys the best picture, although how the cameras processing handles the varying shades etc would have a bearing.

A lens everyone should have is what was called the nifty 50 for cannon but gets used for all the 50mm lenses.

Its the point where you get a great deal of light in F1.4 or F1.8 with not a mega expense but to get that much light in on larger zooms your talking big money.

Although on a cropped sensor the 35mm would be more of a true 50mm.

Very valid to actually hold the cameras as this can alter what camera you were set on if it does not feel right and fall into place to you.

As mentioned good deals can be had for superseded models.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Totally agree James, I have the 35mm f/2.0 permanently attached to my 500d. Kit lens just remains for any time I need something wide.

You can have a great amount of fun with the wide aperture (especially on car/product photos).

On the Canon/Nikon debate, just remember more megapixels isn't necessarily better - 10MP is more than enough. 

I'd also recommend shooting RAW (.CR2 / .NEF) and using the software that came with the camera to get the images exactly as you'd like. It takes a bit of learning but not overly difficult (although I am well versed in Photoshop and Adobe Camera Raw so might be biased).

Don't know if its been said yet but check out Talk Photography too. Really good place to talk kit and share pics and get feedback on what you've done right and how you can take it to the next level. :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

martyp said:


> Don't know if its been said yet but check out Talk Photography too. Really good place to talk kit and share pics and get feedback on what you've done right and how you can take it to the next level. :thumb:


That is a great forum and i really enjoyed that forum, not been on for a few years as i simply dont get out with the camera.


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Would it benefit me to buy the nikon D3200 instead of the D3100,
The difference in money is around £80,
I am a complete novice and beginner to this world of DSLR as mentioned,
I was originally set on buying the D3100,
I just want to pick up tips and learn in my spare time,
Would it be extra £80 wasted on the D3200 or would the D3100 be sufficient for my needs ?
Has anybody got sample shots of the D3100 ( That is of course if anybody here owns one )
Thanks for the help much appreciated.
Liam.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Is the price difference including the cash back from Nikon (assuming it's still running) and is that the best price you can get it for?


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

m1pui said:


> Is the price difference including the cash back from Nikon (assuming it's still running) and is that the best price you can get it for?


I should of added that the price with cashback for D3200 making it £319,
Whereas the D3100 with cashback will be £249
That does seem the best price on amazon,
Everywhere seems the same really.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

If you can afford it, I'd still go for the D3200.

I'd imagine you'll prefer and benefit from the improved rear screen as well as any other updates that Nikon made. 

Granted, £80 might buy you a 50mm lens or tripod or other accessories, but you will have plenty to learn with just the kit lens and consequently take some time to choose and save for "the right" equipment to progress.


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Does this price look too good to be true,
Is there anything i should be aware of,
Seems very cheap indeed,
Edit...
After looking closely it seems like its an import from Hong Kong,

http://www.digitalrev.com/product/n...1&country=GB&gclid=CIKHsoay7LsCFabLtAodayYAUw

I will probably just stick with getting the D3100,
The extra £80 is a lot just for the odd feature.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Shame you didn't get it before New Years really. The D3200 would've come in at £299 then

Edit:
Also, don't think there's anything wrong with digital rev. Been going for quite a while and have seen many good reviews about them. 

They do import from hk, but it isn't always something that needs avoiding. Have a google and read up on them


----------

